# spaghetti squash



## Billy (Oct 23, 2011)

Can my African spur eat spaghetti squash


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 23, 2011)

I put it in the microwave for 5 minutes to soften it and all the tortoises love it. So yep, yours can eat it. He will love it. The outside is hard tho so you'll have to scrape out the inside, the spaghetti part...


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi Billy:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

Won't you take a few moments to start a new thread in the "introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself?


----------



## Madkins007 (Oct 24, 2011)

Squash and pumpkin are great sources of lots of good nutrients, although they often take a little 'softening up' as Maggie said.

Even though they are usually called vegetables, they are technically fruits since they contain seeds- but since they are not the rather wet and sweet things we call 'fruits', they are usually safe to use at least occasionally for most tortoise species- even those that do not do well with more sugary items.


----------



## Tom (Oct 24, 2011)

I use a cheese grater to prepare it. I don't feed it very often though. Weeds, grass and leafy greens should be the majority of the diet.


----------



## Doritoinmontucky (Oct 24, 2011)

My torts love them.


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 24, 2011)

Tom said:


> I use a cheese grater to prepare it. I don't feed it very often though. Weeds, grass and leafy greens should be the majority of the diet.



me too.use it for everything but spring mix.


----------



## jackrat (Oct 24, 2011)

My redfoots love it.


----------



## Billy (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks. He gets mostly greens cactus and grass. I only give him tomatoes squash and carrots every once in awhile. I just wasn't sure about spaghetti squash


----------

